# CAO Flavours Bella Vanilla Petit Corona Cigar Review - Quick yet Beautiful



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This a nice short 20 minute smoke that plays with the taste buds and tingled the senses. Great vanilla flavor for a quick moment

Read the full review here: CAO Flavours Bella Vanilla Petit Corona Cigar Review - Quick yet Beautiful


----------

